# EPAK EVENTS



## True2Kenpo

Fellow Kenpoists,

Here is a complete flyer of detailed information concerning our up-coming Kenpo Camp featuring Mr. Bob White.  If you would like to attend, please contact me at-

True2Kenpo@aol.com

Good journey.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
IKKA
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## True2Kenpo

To view the flyer, please click on this link.  Thank you.

www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/WhiteSeminar.html


----------



## True2Kenpo

Also, I would like to ask if anyone would like a camp flyer sent to them, please contact me at True2Kenpo@aol.com

See you on the mat!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
IKKA
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## True2Kenpo

Fellow Kenpoists,

I thought I would post an awesome event coming up in a few weeks hosted by Mr. Mike Cappi in Lansdale, Pennsylvania. 

This is a great event featuring many of great instructors. Hope to see you there!

Seminar Information 

Oct. 23rd - 24th - 25th & 26th 

Mike Cappi's American Kenpo Karate Studio's 

10th Annual Fall Fling 
Kenpo Camp 2003

"A Decade of Excellence"

Huk Planas - Doreen Cogliandro
Zach Whitson - Ed Parker, Jr. - Martin Wheeler 

With Special Guest...
Jeff Speakman

Topics Covered 

Technique Short Cuts * Purple Belt Extensions 
Grafting * Pekiti - Tirsia Kali
& More....

Featured Camp Knife will be a... 
Gil Hibben
2003 Fantasy Series edition 

Special Separate
Kids & Adult Seminars
Thursday Night: Pekiti-Tirsia: Zack Whitson - $25.00
Friday Night Kids: Ed Parker, Jr. - $15.00
Friday Night Adults: Huk Planas - $25.00 

Free Camp Patch & Certificate for all who Attend. 
Free Door Prizes & more........ 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

KENPO PLAQUES 
FOR MOST 
SUPPORTIVE 
SCHOOLS 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Camp Price Only $119.00 

Price Includes 
Saturday Night Halloween 
Dinner Party 

Live Entertainment
Featuring 
VONILLA GORILLA 
Come out and play with the band 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Fall Fling Camp T-Shirts $15.00 
Pre-Order Only Please 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Plan Your Calendar Early Don't Miss Out!!!! 
CALL NOW AND GET ON THE MAILING LIST! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Corporate Rates at the 
BEST WESTERN 
(3.5mi. from camp) 
215-368-3800 

Contact: Mike Cappi @ 215-361-CHOP 
or E-Mail: Street Camp@voicenet.com 

www.americankarate.com


----------



## Michael Billings

Please post all camps, seminars, demonstrations, tournaments, etc., on this thread.  It will be periodically edited as events occur.  

The EPAK Forum Rules will be strictly adhered to, and any posts regarding EPAK Events, other than on this thread, will be moved. 

-Michael Billings
-MT Moderator-


----------



## Goldendragon7

Is Mr. Hibben going to demonstrate on live targets....... I volunteer Jeff & Billings!

:rofl:


----------



## Michael Billings

Late notice:

Austin Kenpo Karate (not my school) is hosting a Gil Hibben seminar this Saturday, October 11th.  The morning seminar will be Kenpo Techniques and the afternoon will be Knive Throwing.

Sounds like lots of fun.

If interested follow the link to Sifu Jeff Schroeder's website.

*Austin Kenpo Karate*

Oss,
-MB


----------



## Michael Billings

you wonder why I keep a low profile?


----------



## Michael Billings

I initially made this post without any printed reference in front of me, and inadvertently mis-spelled Mr. Hibben's last name.  I apologize if this was disconcerting for anyone.  No insult or slight was intended, after all, I have four of his knives.

-Michael
:asian:


----------



## Seig

We realize that there are a lot of great events that center around EPAK.  We all want to get the word out to our fellow Kenpoists.  We are asking that all event announcements be kept to this sticky.  Any other event announcements made in the EPAK Forum, will be summarily deleted.  Thank You.
Seig
-MT Moderator-


----------



## cdhall

BRIAN DUFFYS TEXAS SPIRIT CAMP FALL 2003

For more information go to www.akfkenpo.com/camp,
e-mail duffy@akfkenpo.com, or call 512-444-9889.

When: Fri, Sat, Sun - Nov 14-16th 

Where: Flat Creek Crossing Ranch near Johnson City, TX 
Driving directions. 

Cost: $175.00 

Discounts: Restrictions apply. Ask Mr. Duffy for details. 
-Head Instructors with 5 paid students attending are FREE 
-$25 discount for all registrations received online or postmarked 
prior to Tuesday Oct 14, 2003 
-$25 discount for all current AKF members and all current or Past AKSC members 

Price includes all training, lodging, and meals for: Friday evening; Saturday morning, noon, and night; and Sunday morning plus snacks every day. 

The following instructors are now confirmed for 2003 (most are featured in The Journey http://www.akfkenpo.com/homecomingbundle.htm
Bob White 
Frank Trejo 
Brian Duffy (camp promoter)
Dennis Conatser 

Classes: Basics, Forms, Sparring, Weapons, Theory, Concepts and Principles, Sticky Hands, Joint Manipulation, General Kenpo Training, and more

Required Equipment: Sleeping bag or bedding, pillow, towels 
Uniform, groin protector, mouthguard 
Sparring Equipment 
Training knife 
Kenpo Sticks for Brown and Black Belts 
Staff for Green Belt and Below 
Toiletries, change of clothes, tennis shoes, jacket 

Optional Equipment: Snacks and drinks 
Camera for those Kodak moments 
Flashlight, notebook, writing instruments 
Musical instruments for Saturday nite jam 
Sleeping pad, camp mat, or small (as in narrow) air mattress or cot 
NOTICE
Tentative plans are to have about 4 people per room 
Rooms have two beds each 
Highest ranks get the beds and lower ranks get floor space 
Each room has its own bath.

www.akfkenpo.com/camp will be updated as things change so check it for the latest info. If there are changes I will also try to mention them here. I am thinking that I might have an announcement or two later this week. But we'll see.

Thanks in advance for your interest.


----------



## True2Kenpo

Fellow Martial Artists-

Greetings from Pittsburgh!

The 2003 Fall Kenpo Clinic featuring Professor Bob White is approaching quickly, next weekend- Friday, November 21st through Saturday, November 22nd- and it looks as though we will be having a great turnout! 

To make it an even better weekend, I just wanted to send out a quick reminder to anyone who might still be interested in attending. 

For more information on the 2003 Fall Kenpo Clinic, please feel free to check out our camp flyer at the following link-

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/Whiteseminar.html

Also, new updates will be sent out very soon concerning our other upcoming seminars which will feature Mr. Richard "Huk" Planas in January and Mr. Zach Whitson in February of 2004! Alot of great events... right here in Pittsburgh!

I wish everyone the very best and good journey.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer

IKKA
UPK Pittsburgh
http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com
* * * * *
PARKER/ PLANAS LINEAGE


----------



## Michael Billings

I merged the "2003 Fall Kenpo Clinic featuring Professor Bob White" under this Sticky as per EPAK Forum guidelines.  I am leaving it in Kenpo General as that Forum is a little more lax about events being double posted.

--Michael Billings
--MT Moderator


----------



## True2Kenpo

Fellow Kenpoists,

I would like to wish all of you the very best this holiday season!

To continue with our excellant schedule of Kenpo instructors this 2003/ 2004 year, I would like to invite all of you to the 2004 New Year's Bash Featuring Master of the Arts, Mr. Richard "Huk" Planas!

The 2004 New Year's Bash will be held Friday, January 9th through Saturday, January 10th, 2004 at the University of Pittsburgh.

Mr. Richard "Huk" Planas is a 9th Degree Black Belt in the Ed Parker's Kenpo System.  Known as the "Instructor's Instructor", Mr. Planas teaches the "why's" of Kenpo, not just the "how's" based on the rules and principles of motion. Though his expertise is mainly in Kenpo, he has studied many other arts including Judo, Tai Chi, Kung Fu, Shotokan, Silat and the Filipino arts.  

Join the UPK in welcoming Mr. Planas to the University of Pittsburgh for the first time.  This is one event you do not want to miss.  See you on the mat!

For more information, please contact Joshua Ryer at-
412-759-9710 Or e-mail at- True2Kenpo@aol.com

You can also visit the UPK Website at-
www.unitedparkerskenpo.com

Again, I wish you all well and a good journey!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
IKKA
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## Michael Billings

Professor Tommy Burks (my very own teacher) is coming to Austin for a seminar on January 10, 2004.  It is a rare opportunity to train with a truely great Kenpoist who was one of Mr. Parker's personal students.  He is a wizard with the double clubs and knows how to get the most out of what you bring to the table as a Martial Artist of any style.

The seminar will be at my school and I will post more information regarding times and costs if anyone is interested.  Hope to see you Texas Kenpo guys there!

Respectfully,
-Michael Billings


----------



## Seig

See Mr. Ryer's post, two above.  Mr. Planas will be in Pittsburg next weekend!


----------



## True2Kenpo

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *See Mr. Ryer's post, two above.  Mr. Planas will be in Pittsburg next weekend! *



Happy New Year to all!  Thank you Mr. Seigel for the post!  

I do hope to see any of you interested in attending next weekend's event with Mr. Planas.  It is going to be an awesome time.

If anyone needs further information, please feel free to check out the camp flyer at-  www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/Planasseminar.html

Or contact me directly at-
412-759-9710

Good journey to all!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
IKKA
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## Michael Billings

Glad Josh posted, it reminded me to post a seminar by my teacher happening on January 10th at my school.

Click *HERE* for details, or give me a call.  The number is on my web page or (512) 585-3478.

Oss,
-Michael


----------



## True2Kenpo

Greetings Fellow Martial Artists!

I hope this e-mail finds you, your family, and your students safe and doing well.  

I would just like to send out a brief invitation to everyone for our 2004 Winter Workshop featuring Professor Zach Whitson on Friday, Feb. 6th and Saturday, Feb. 7th at the University of Pittsburgh.

The event will begin on Friday evening from 6pm to 9pm with a Meet and Greet session and then a Mini-Seminar covering some basic concepts and principles of Pekiti-Tirsia, a sophisticated kali and knife system.  

Then on Saturday from 1pm to 6pm, Professor Whitson will build on his innovative Counterpoint teachings.  Counterpoint emphasizes the "what if" phase of your self-defense techniques and how to graft from one technique to the next. 

Don't miss out on this excellent opportunity to welcome Mr. Whitson back to Pittsburgh and learn more in the never-ending Kenpo system!

For further information on the 2004 Winter Workshop, please check out the UPK Website at-  www.unitedparkerskenpo.com  Or e-mail the UPK at-  True2Kenpo@aol.com.

For further information on Professor Zach Whitson, please check out his new website at-
www.zachwhitson.com

Good journey to all and we hope to see you on the mat!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer

IKKA
UPK Pittsburgh
* * * * * * * * * * * * * *
PARKER/ PLANAS
LINEAGE
* * * * * * * * * * * * * *
www.unitedparkerskenpo.com


----------



## Seig

Who:* Professor Dennis Conatser*

What:*Beginners:  Kenpo History/Kenpo Tools/Basics & Phonetics of Motion/ 3 Divisions of the Art/Sentences of Motion & Applications

Advanced:An indepth look at Striking Set/Finger Set*

Where:*  Shepherd College, Shepherdstown WV.  The Butcher Center, main gym.*

When:*  April 10, 2004  The beginner session will begin at 9:30, registration begins at 9:00 am.  Lunch will be from 11:00 to 12:00.  Registration for the Advanced session begins at 12:00, the session begins at 12:30.  The advanced session will run to approximately 2:00.  Afterwards there will be an informal conversation/meet period until no later than 3:30.* 

*Afterwards:*  There will be the traditional Mountaineer Martial Arts Chinese Buffet dinner at the Dynasty Resteraunt in Hagerstown, MD beginning approximately 4:00 pm til whenever.  
*
Investment:
Open Registration - $ 30.00
Students                - $ 25.00                               
IKKO Students      - $ 20.00
Both Sessions       - $ 10.00 additional*


Everyone is Welcome regardless of style or lineage.  We look forward to seeing all our old friends and to making some new ones.  

Contact Mike Seig@martialtalk.com or Tess Seigel  KenpoTess@martialtalk.com for further information or details.  If you need help finding lodging or transportation, let us know and we will see what we can do to help.


----------



## True2Kenpo

Thursday, April 1st through Sunday, April 4th, 2004
Mr. Mike Cappi Presents
*10th Annual Street Fighting Camp*
_"A Decade of Excellence"_
American Kenpo Karate Studios
Lansdale, Pennsylvania

*SEMINARS FEATURING*
Mr. "Huk" Planas, Mr. Frank Trejo, Mr. Zach Whitson, Mr. Mike Cappi And More... 

*SEMINAR TOPICS*
Technique Short Cuts, Freestyle Techniques, Position Recognition, Grafting, Pekiti-Tirsia, And More...

*SEMINAR SCHEDULE*
Thursday, April 1st-  Pekiti-Tirsia Seminar Featuring Guro Zach Whitson
Friday, April 2nd-  Evening Adult Seminar Featuring Mr. "Huk" Planas
Satuday, April 3rd through Sunday, April 4th- Main Featured Camp

For more information, please visit- www.americankarate.com
Or contact Mr. Mike Cappi at- 215-361-CHOP.


----------



## True2Kenpo

Wednesday, June 23rd through Monday, June 28th, 2004
Shihan Ted Tabura and Sifu Willie K. Presents
*2004 Festival of the Kings and Maui Kenpo Gathering*
_Hosted By Harry Lamphere and the Maui Kenpo Dojo_
Maui, Hawaii

The Fesitival tournament and events is a wonderful opportunity to meet masters and practitioners of other Hawaiian-rooted martial arts that share common lineages witht he Kenpo family.  Shihan Tabura invited you to have a great martial arts experience and a Maui vacation in one magical trip.  Festival co-producer Sifu Willie K is planning new special events.  As one of Hawaii's most popular entertainers, (Mr. Planas simply says Willie K is the best!) the Saturday night concert will be awesome.

Sunday, June 27th is the Maui Kenpo Gathering and Jam.  Instructors include Mr. "Huk" Planas, Ms. Doreen Cogliandro, and Mr. Zach Whitson.  Others will be announced as travel plans become firm.  After a day on the mat, there will be some downtime before potluck dinner and music jam, a tradition at MKD.

Watch the beautiful Maui sunset...  and bring guitars!

For more information, please contact Shihan Ted Tabura at 310-515-2561 or contact Sifu Willie K at 808-870-2420.


----------



## Bob White

A Day of Championship Kenpo
Presented by Bob White`s Karate Studio
April 17, 2004 from 1:00 PM ¡V 4:00 PM
3 exciting sessions featuring World Class Kenpoists

The Mindset for Survival and Success

Mr. Bob White, a 9th degree Black Belt and student of Senior Grand Master Ed Parker, along with Captain Ron Sanchez, a 5th degree Black Belt and 30 year veteran of the LAPD will focus on the required Mindset to survive and succeed. Captain Sanchez will also go over practical, proven defenses for gun attacks. 

Championship Sparring

Mr. Jamie Matthews, a 4th degree Black Belt and Mr. Ryan Huntley, a 2nd degree Black Belt will discuss and demonstrate championship sparring strategies. These gentlemen are both multiple time NBL World Champions. They have fought all over the world and continue to not only be successful, but to coach others to success.

Combining Stand Up and Ground Fighting

Mr. Jeff Newton, a 3rd degree Black Belt, will coach how to combine stand up and ground fighting. He will demonstrate how he has made a successful move into the world of Mixed Martial Arts. Mr. Newton is a former IKC Grand Champion and the former #1 ranked NASKA Lt. Heavyweight in the country. He is now a highly ranked MMA fighter. In addition Mr. Newton will run through some of the conditioning drills he uses to prepare for his matches. 

The investment for this seminar is $20/session or $50 for all 3

Contact Information
Bob White's Karate Studio
1125 Victoria
Costa Mesa, CA 92627
(949) 645-0337


----------



## True2Kenpo

Bob White said:
			
		

> A Day of Championship Kenpo
> Presented by Bob White`s Karate Studio
> April 17, 2004 from 1:00 PM ¡V 4:00 PM
> 3 exciting sessions featuring World Class Kenpoists
> 
> The Mindset for Survival and Success
> 
> Mr. Bob White, a 9th degree Black Belt and student of Senior Grand Master Ed Parker, along with Captain Ron Sanchez, a 5th degree Black Belt and 30 year veteran of the LAPD will focus on the required Mindset to survive and succeed. Captain Sanchez will also go over practical, proven defenses for gun attacks.
> 
> Championship Sparring
> 
> Mr. Jamie Matthews, a 4th degree Black Belt and Mr. Ryan Huntley, a 2nd degree Black Belt will discuss and demonstrate championship sparring strategies. These gentlemen are both multiple time NBL World Champions. They have fought all over the world and continue to not only be successful, but to coach others to success.
> 
> Combining Stand Up and Ground Fighting
> 
> Mr. Jeff Newton, a 3rd degree Black Belt, will coach how to combine stand up and ground fighting. He will demonstrate how he has made a successful move into the world of Mixed Martial Arts. Mr. Newton is a former IKC Grand Champion and the former #1 ranked NASKA Lt. Heavyweight in the country. He is now a highly ranked MMA fighter. In addition Mr. Newton will run through some of the conditioning drills he uses to prepare for his matches.
> 
> The investment for this seminar is $20/session or $50 for all 3
> 
> Contact Information
> Bob White's Karate Studio
> 1125 Victoria
> Costa Mesa, CA 92627
> (949) 645-0337



If I only lived closer to Cali!  Well could not be that bad of a drive 

Professor White, that sounds like an awesome seminar.  Best of luck sir!  Hope all is well.

With great respect,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## Goldendragon7

Seig said:
			
		

> Who:* Professor Dennis Conatser*
> 
> What:*Beginners:  Kenpo History/Kenpo Tools/Basics & Phonetics of Motion/ 3 Divisions of the Art/Sentences of Motion & Applications
> 
> Advanced:An indepth look at Striking Set/Finger Set*
> 
> Where:*  Shepherd College, Shepherdstown WV.  The Butcher Center, main gym.*
> 
> When:*  April 10, 2004  The beginner session will begin at 9:30, registration begins at 9:00 am.  Lunch will be from 11:00 to 12:00.  Registration for the Advanced session begins at 12:00, the session begins at 12:30.  The advanced session will run to approximately 2:00.  Afterwards there will be an informal conversation/meet period until no later than 3:30.*
> 
> *Afterwards:*  There will be the traditional Mountaineer Martial Arts Chinese Buffet dinner at the Dynasty Resteraunt in Hagerstown, MD beginning approximately 4:00 pm til whenever.
> *
> Investment:
> Open Registration - $ 30.00
> Students                - $ 25.00
> IKKO Students      - $ 20.00
> Both Sessions       - $ 10.00 additional*
> 
> 
> Everyone is Welcome regardless of style or lineage.  We look forward to seeing all our old friends and to making some new ones.
> 
> Contact Mike Seig@martialtalk.com or Tess Seigel  KenpoTess@martialtalk.com for further information or details.  If you need help finding lodging or transportation, let us know and we will see what we can do to help.



Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Bob White

This letter was posted on the Kenponet by Vishal Shukla. I hope that some of the people on Martial Talk will be able to attend.


The response to the Bob White seminar has been fantastic. Thanks to all of you have already reserved your spots. The seminars are filling up fast and I encourage those of you who have not yet confirmed to do so as soon as possible. Remember that if you want to reserve a spot, you need to send a check or call with your credit card number as soon as possible. The contact information is at the bottom of this post. If you have any questions, please email me or call the studio.

In addition, I am happy to announce another instructor has agreed to share his knowledge and experience. Mr. Rob Fenton will be assisting Mr. Newton in the final seminar.

Mr. Fenton is a 4th degree black belt and 20+ year veteran of BWKS. He has significant boxing experience; his family owned a boxing gym, as well as years of amateur wrestling. Mr. Fenton has won many karate tournaments and is a multiple time champion at the International Karate Championships. Rob is currently training hard for his Mixed Martial Arts debut fight.

Perhaps the greatest test of Robs toughness is that he has survived a lethal attack. Several years ago Rob found himself attacked by three paroled felons. Mr. Fentons brother had been knocked out so Rob was fighting to save the life of his brother as well as himself. Rob survived a shattered wrist (blocking a tire iron that was aimed at his head) and had his throat slashed from jaw to jaw by a knife. Not only did Rob survive he put all 3 of the attackers in the hospital. 

As he prepares for his MMA debut, several Martial Arts magazines are interested in writing articles about his survival of that attack. We talk a lot about realism and how we would react in a life and death situation. Rob has been there, done that, and lived to talk about it.

Once again, here is the information about the seminar:

A Day of Championship Kenpo
Presented by Bob Whites Karate Studio
April 17, 2004 from 1:00 PM  4:00 PM
3 exciting sessions featuring World Class Kenpoists

The Mindset for Survival and Success

Mr. Bob White, a 9th degree Black Belt and student of Senior Grand Master Ed Parker, along with Captain Ron Sanchez, a 5th degree Black Belt and 30 year veteran of the LAPD will focus on the required Mindset to survive and succeed. Captain Sanchez will also go over practical, proven defenses for gun attacks. 

Championship Sparring

Mr. Jamie Matthews, a 4th degree Black Belt and Mr. Ryan Huntley, a 2nd degree Black Belt will discuss and demonstrate championship sparring strategies. These gentlemen are both multiple time NBL World Champions. They have fought all over the world and continue to not only be successful, but to coach others to success.

Combining Stand Up and Ground Fighting

Mr. Jeff Newton, a 3rd degree Black Belt, will coach how to combine stand up and ground fighting. He will demonstrate how he has made a successful move into the world of Mixed Martial Arts. Mr. Newton is a former IKC Grand Champion and the former #1 ranked NASKA Lt. Heavyweight in the country. He is now a highly ranked MMA fighter. In addition Mr. Newton will run through some of the conditioning drills he uses to prepare for his matches. 

The investment for this seminar is $20/session or $50 for all 3

Contact Information
Bob Whites Karate Studio
1125 Victoria
Costa Mesa, CA 92627
(949) 645-0337


----------



## Goldendragon7

*Note:*
Due to the "Easter" Weekend on the 10th and 11th of April, we have moved the Seminar ahead 2 weeks to the *24th of April*..... (sorry for any inconvenience)



			
				Originally Posted by Originally Posted by Seig said:
			
		

> *Who*: Professor Dennis Conatser P
> 
> *What*: Beginners: Kenpo History/Kenpo Tools/Basics & Phonetics of Motion/ 3 Divisions of the Art/Sentences of
> Motion & Applications
> 
> Advanced:An indepth look at Striking Set/Finger Set
> 
> *Where*: Shepherd College, Shepherdstown WV. The Butcher Center, main gym.
> 
> *When*: April 24, 2004 The beginner session will begin at 9:30, registration begins at 9:00 am. Lunch will be from 11:00 to 12:00. Registration for the Advanced session begins at 12:00, the session begins at 12:30. The advanced session will run to approximately 2:00. Afterwards there will be an informal conversation/meet period until no later than 3:30.
> 
> Afterwards: There will be the traditional Mountaineer Martial Arts Chinese Buffet dinner at the Dynasty Resteraunt in Hagerstown, MD beginning approximately 4:00 pm til whenever.
> 
> *Investment*:
> Open Registration - $ 30.00
> Students - $ 25.00
> IKKO Students - $ 20.00
> Both Sessions - $ 10.00 additional
> 
> 
> Everyone is Welcome regardless of style or lineage. We look forward to seeing all our old friends and to making some new ones.
> 
> Contact Mike Seig@martialtalk.com or Tess Seigel KenpoTess@martialtalk.com for further information or details. If you need help finding lodging or transportation, let us know and we will see what we can do to help.


 :asian:


----------



## True2Kenpo

Fellow Kenpoists,

I just wanted to post a reminder about this weekend's 10th Annual Street Fighting Kenpo Camp being held in Lansdale, PA. I truely hope to see many fellow practicioners.
______________________________________

Thursday, April 1st through Sunday, April 4th, 2004
Mr. Mike Cappi Presents
10th Annual Street Fighting Camp
"A Decade of Excellence"
American Kenpo Karate Studios
Lansdale, Pennsylvania

SEMINARS FEATURING
Mr. "Huk" Planas, Mr. Frank Trejo, Mr. Zach Whitson, Mr. Mike Cappi And More... 

SEMINAR TOPICS
Technique Short Cuts, Freestyle Techniques, Position Recognition, Grafting, Pekiti-Tirsia, And More...

SEMINAR SCHEDULE
Thursday, April 1st- Pekiti-Tirsia Seminar Featuring Guro Zach Whitson
Friday, April 2nd- Evening Adult Seminar Featuring Mr. "Huk" Planas
Satuday, April 3rd through Sunday, April 4th- Main Featured Camp

For more information, please visit- www.americankarate.com
Or contact Mr. Mike Cappi at- 215-361-CHOP.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

I wish I could be there, but I'm in Sewden and Denmark until after Easter. Tell everyone I said hello.

Datu Tim Hartman
 :asian:


----------



## fist of fury

Sigung Labounty - Professor Sepulveda Seminar => San Antonio, Tx

Curtis Abernathy's American Kenpo Karate,

 with

Michael Billings' Kenpo Karate

Presents:

Sigung Steven Labounty 9th Deg. Black Belt

AND

Professor John Sepulveda 8th Deg. Black Belt


----------



## Doc

Doc Chapél will be in London in 2004 from July 23rd through the 28th, and conducting a two day lecture in London England on Saturday and Sunday, July 24th & 25th. Come and have your SubLevel Four Kenpo questions answered in person and physically. For futher information contact Kevin Mills of the British Kenpo Karate Union at: SPIRE0951@aol.com


----------



## Michael Billings

John Sepulveda, 8th degree Black Belt (and president of my association)  is doing a seminar at Rob Hazelwoods' (email) *[font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1]Colleyville Family Karate Center[/size][/font]* on May 1st.  He is located at [font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1]210 Grapevine Hwy[/size][/font].,   [font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1]Hurst, TX 76054.
 His web sit is located at:
*http://www.colleyvillekarate.com/
**
 -Michael*[/size][/font]


----------



## True2Kenpo

Mr. Derek Hibben Presents
2004 Birthday Bash And Kenpo Camp

FEATURING
Mr. Huk Planas, Mr. Gil Hibben, 
Mr. Stephen LaBounty, Mr. Zach Whitson, Ms. Dian Tanaka, And Mr. Derek Hibben

Meet and Greet
Friday, September 3rd, 2004 -  6pm-9pm
Registration     - 6:00-7:00pm
Mini-Seminar	 - 7:00-8:30pm         

Main Clinic
Saturday, September 4th, 2004  -  8am-6pm
Registration     - 8:00-8:45am
Seminars	 - 9:00-6:00pm
Dinner		 - 8:00-9:30pm
Sunday, September 5th, 2004  -  9am-3pm
Seminars	 - 9:00-3:00pm
Bash		 - 3:00- ???
                   (Weather Permitting)

Join Huk and Gil at the Hibben home to celebrate their birthdays with good old whip cracking, knife throwing, swimming (Do not forget your suit and towel!), and 
of course cake.  Private and group lessons will also be available.  This is what the Birthday Bash is all about!  Transportation is not provided.    

Event Cost
Pre-Registration, By August 1st, 2004
$125  -  Complete Seminar Weekend
Registration, After August 1st, 2004
$140  -  Complete Seminar Weekend

Contact Information
Derek Hibben
Attention:  Hibben Kenpo Karate
2224 Dorthy Avenue  -  Louisville, KY 40205
Phone:  502-541-7714
E-mail:  drockhibben@yahoo.com

Hotel Information
Holiday Inn Louisville Downtown-  Louisville, KY
120 W. Broadway  -  Louisville, KY 40202
Phone:  502-582-2241  -  Fax:  502-584-8591
Mention: Kenpo Camp (Hotel Package Includes FREE Parking)


HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE BASH!  

To register, please contact Mr. Derek Hibben by phone or visit his website-  

www.hibbenkenpokarate.com


----------



## Michael Billings

Yet another Texas tradition (in the making).  

 On May 13th & 14th , in San Antonio, Texas, Curtis Abernathy's *[font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1]American Kenpo Karate[/size][/font]*[font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] is the location for [/size][/font]*[font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1]Sigung Steven LaBounty AND John Sepulveda.

 [/size][/font]*[font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1]In a mini-camp to end all camps - Friday night self-defense technique lines ala old West L.A. or Pasadena school. [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1]Saturday both will be teaching two seminars, alternating with each other.  You get them both in the morning, then again both in the afternoon.  

 COST: Less than $50 if you pre-register.

 Contact[/size][/font]*[font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] Craig Dishmon [/size][/font]*[font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1]or myself for more information.

 Oss,
 -Michael
 [/size][/font]


----------



## KenpoTess

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Looking forward to seeing everyone.


Mr. Conatser arrives this afternoon and we hope to see some of you at the seminar this Saturday, April 24th ~!


----------



## Touch Of Death

Northwest tourney in May www.iemat.com see you there!


----------



## Michael Billings

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Mr. Conatser arrives this afternoon and we hope to see some of you at the seminar this Saturday, April 24th ~!


 And tell him "Oss" for me!

 -Michael


----------



## KenpoTess

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> And tell him "Oss" for me!
> 
> -Michael




That I shall Michael~! 

Should be a fun Seminar..
Blindside
Rich Parsons
Kenpogirl 
will all be in attendance from the board.


----------



## Bill Lear

Hey guys and gals,

Larry Tatum's putting on a seminar in Las Vegas on June 18th, 19th and 20th. According to what I know this thing is going to be *BIG*! Frank Trejo will be there too!!!

Here's the link for the camp: Larry Tatum's Las Vegas Kenpo Camp

If you have any questions or need any help with anything feel free to post here or e-mail me. My e-mail address is williamtlear@yahoo.com

Hope to see you there.  :ultracool


----------



## ikenpo

The Platform will definitely be there to represent Houston, TX and to support Sigung, Mr. Sepulveda, and my Brother in the Art Craig Dishmon....

jb


----------



## Ceicei

Would there be a report for us on how the seminar went?  Thanks!

- Ceicei


----------



## Michael Billings

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Would there be a report for us on how the seminar went?  Thanks!
> 
> - Ceicei


 It is not happening for another couple of weeks.  Everyone is invited to attend.

 See the updated flyer here:
*
 http://kenpo-texas.com/kenpoevents.htm#Top*

 for additional info and notable attendees.

 -Michael


----------



## fist of fury




----------



## Goldendragon7

*Curtis Abernathy's American Kenpo Karate, with Michael Billings' Kenpo Karate

Presents:​
Sigung Steven Labounty 9th Degree Black Belt​
AND

Professor John Sepulveda 8th Degree Black Belt​*
*Friday & Saturday May 14th & 15th, 2004​*


----------



## Goldendragon7

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Curtis Abernathy's American Kenpo Karate with Michael Billings' Kenpo Presents:
> Sigung Stephen Labounty AND Professor John Sepulveda



Looks to be another great get together!

:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings

Saw Prof Sepulveda this weekend up in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area, and he is looking forward to it.  He was awesome as always, and I bet he "raises the bar" with Sigung and he together.  (Uh-oh, and I thought I knew what "pain" meant). 

 -Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Saw Prof Sepulveda this weekend up in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area, and he is looking forward to it.  He was awesome as always, and I bet he "raises the bar" with Sigung and he together.  (Uh-oh, and I thought I knew what "pain" meant).
> 
> -Michael



Yes, there is a good contrast between them.  I look forward to the event.

 :asian:


----------



## True2Kenpo

Fellow Martial Artists,

The United Parker's Kenpo School would like to invite all of you to a Summer Seminar featuring Professor Zach Whitson on Friday, July 9th and Saturday, July 10th in Pittsburgh, PA at the new UPK School located in Shadyside!

This weekend event will be covering the concepts of Professor Whitson's innovative Kenpo Counterpoint and, more specifically, be geared towards the following Counterpoint topics:  Counterpoint Empty Hand vs. Empty Hand and Counterpoint Empty Hand vs. Knife.

Join the UPK in welcoming Professor Whitson back to Pittsburgh.  For more information and pricing, please contact me by e-mail at- 
True2Kenpo@aol.com

Or visit the UPK Website at-  
www.unitedparkerskenpo.com

Hope to see you on the mat!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## Ceicei

Tried to post two flyers (pdf file) but both were too big to upload, so I am going to post the text of the flyers.

ATTENTION!

Karate Seminar by Mr. Ed Parker Jr.  "Things My Dad Taught Me!"

Sponsored by:
Rocky Mountain Sports Academy
1603 N. State St.
Lehi, UT  84043

50 years ago (1954), Mr. Ed Parker Sr. opened the nation's first American Dojo in Provo, Utah.  Mr. Parker went on to become known as "The FAther of American Karate!" and helped karate become what it has become today.  Come and listen to Mr. Ed Parker Jr. talk about the lessons he learned and the principles his father taught him about the "secrets to the martial arts".

When:  Friday, June 18th, 2004
7:15 pm - 8:00 pm (kids 8-12)
8:00 pm - 9:30 pm kids 13+ and adults)
Where:  RMSA Studio (see address above)
Take exit #285 off I-15 in Utah, go west to State Street then go South.  You will see a Rocky Mountain Sports Academy sign.
Cost:  $20.00 for kids and $30.00 for adults (all are welcome!)

Please RSVP with Mr. Troy Marchant at 801.420.5599 or Mr. Scott Crowley at 801.420.1976 by Wednesday, June 16th!  Space is limited!

- Ceicei


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Don't know if it's been posted already...Long Beak Internationals are coming up.  Last weekend in July/1st weekend in August.  Mr. Trejo has also set up a Friday afternoon of seminars by some pretty awesome kenpoistas.

Hope to see all y'all there.

Dr. Dave


----------



## Ceicei

Here is the report on the Ed Parker Jr. seminar in Utah on June 18, 2004.


It was a really good seminar. A very good sized group of people showed up. I'll summarize some of the points he taught. 

Ed Parker Jr., emphasized the importance of thinking "outside the box". He reminded us that Kenpo is free-flowing and elastic, it isn't "fixed" and should be effective--what works for each of us. It is fun hearing all the anecdotes and stories about his father throughout the seminar. I wish that I had the opportunity to meet Mr. Ed Parker Sr. before he died. Nevertheless, it was cool to see how his son thought of his father. 

For the training part of the seminar, in the beginning, he pointed out how many people tend to be tense when doing techniques or fighting. He demonstrated how, if we are "loose" or relaxed, our motions would be faster and more powerful. It was interesting to see the difference. Next, he demonstrated pressure points and how it doesn't take much to take down an opponent (when pressure points are used both stand-alone and in conjunction with techniques). we practiced applying pressure points. He then used the three-footed stool as an analogy for balance, and we practiced taking each other off balance, both against the wall and standing. He moved on to ground-fighting, reminding people that in fights, there will be times we end up on the ground. Again, we continued with the three-footed stool analogy by getting our attackers off balance while we were already on the ground. We then did some "sticky fingers" exercise, his point being that we should be relaxed and loose. To be tensed up uses up more energy. Relax and we get more mileage out of our motions--being able to endure. We wrapped it up with techniques or our own freestyle ones, applying all that we had learned today as a review. He concluded the seminar with the question, "WHO are you?"  We are defined by what we believe, our principles and our honor.

It's terrific! 

- Ceicei
__________________


----------



## True2Kenpo

Fellow Kenpoists,

We hope this post finds you doing well!

The United Parker's Kenpo Karate School would like to remind everyone of our 2004 Summer Seminar this weekend (July 9th-10th) featuring Professor Zach Whitson in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.

This weekend event will be covering the concepts of Professor Whitson's innovative Kenpo Counterpoint and, more specifically, be geared towards the following Counterpoint topics: Counterpoint Empty Hand vs. Empty Hand and Counterpoint Empty Hand vs. Knife.  For more information on Kenpo Counterpoint, please visit Professor Whitson's new website- http://www.kenpocounterpoint.com

The cost of the event is only $50.00 and will include both days of training.

Join the UPK in welcoming Professor Whitson back to Pittsburgh! 

For more information on the Summer Seminar; including hotel accommodations, please contact the UPK at- 

Phone:  412-621-KICK (5425)
E-mail:  True2Kenpo@aol.com
Website:  http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com


----------



## Rich Parsons

True2Kenpo said:
			
		

> Fellow Kenpoists,
> 
> We hope this post finds you doing well!
> 
> The United Parker's Kenpo Karate School would like to remind everyone of our 2004 Summer Seminar this weekend (July 9th-10th) featuring Professor Zach Whitson in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.
> 
> This weekend event will be covering the concepts of Professor Whitson's innovative Kenpo Counterpoint and, more specifically, be geared towards the following Counterpoint topics: Counterpoint Empty Hand vs. Empty Hand and Counterpoint Empty Hand vs. Knife.  For more information on Kenpo Counterpoint, please visit Professor Whitson's new website- http://www.kenpocounterpoint.com
> 
> The cost of the event is only $50.00 and will include both days of training.
> 
> Join the UPK in welcoming Professor Whitson back to Pittsburgh!
> 
> For more information on the Summer Seminar; including hotel accommodations, please contact the UPK at-
> 
> Phone:  412-621-KICK (5425)
> E-mail:  True2Kenpo@aol.com
> Website:  http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com



If you have not seen Zach before, then I recommend you check him out.

 :asian:


----------



## True2Kenpo

Mr. Parsons,

Good evening sir.  I completely agree!  Have you had the opportunity to read Mr. Whitson's new article concerning Kenpo Counterpoint?  It has been posted on his Counterpoint website.  Great article, so much insight.

Good journey sir.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## vishalshukla

Planning on competing at the Long Beach Internationals? Well here is an opportunity to improve your odds of success. Professor Bob White will be offering a 2 sparring hour seminar from 2:00-4:00 PM PST on Saturday July 24 at Bob Whites Karate Studio.

Over the years Bob Whites students have dominated the sparring competition and now is your chance to learn the tried and true methods they use.

This seminar will be taught personally by Professor White and will cover the strategies and training methods he has used to produce championship fighters.

There is a minimal investment of $25 for this seminar. Call now to reserve your spot!

If you want to be a champion, you have to train like a champion

Contact Information
Bob Whites Karate Studio
1125 Victoria
Costa Mesa, CA 92627
(949) 645-0337


----------



## True2Kenpo

Fellow Kenpo Students and Instructors,

The United Parker's Kenpo School of Pittsburgh would like to invite all of you to the 2004 Fall Kenpo Clinic featuring Master Instructor, Mr. "Huk" Planas on Saturday, September 18th.

This anticipated event will begin at 11am and extend till 5pm at the new UPK headquarters school in Shadyside (directions can be obtained at the UPK Website). 

Mr. Planas will continue his teachings of the Orange Belt material. A meet and greet session/ mini-seminar will also be available to all clinic participates at no additional cost on Friday, September 17th.

The cost of the event will be $50.

For more information, please see me at the school or contact me by-

Phone- 412.621.KICK (5425)
E-mail- True2Kenpo@aol.com

Again, I wish everyone the best and good journey!
RESPECTFULLY,
JOSHUA RYER
* * * * *
UNITED PARKER'S KENPO
5440 CENTRE AVENUE
SECOND FLOOR
PITTSBURGH, PA 15232
(412) 621-KICK
http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com
* * * * *
PARKER/ PLANAS 
LINEAGE
http://www.parkerplanaslineage.com
* * * * *
KENPO COUNTERPOINT
http://www.kenpocounterpoint.com
* * * * *


----------



## Ceicei

Free Karate Seminar (Kenpo Kard Seminar)

Come and learn about the newest card game straight from Ed Parker Jr.
Hosted by Stephanie Johnson

Receive a FREE Kenpo Kard for coming to the seminar!

Sept 8th at 7:30 p.m.
Rocky Mountain Sports Academy
1603 N State St. 
Lehi, UT 84043

For more information: Call Troy Marchant 1-801-420-5599


----------



## vishalshukla

Bob Whites Karate Studio is happy to announce the next seminar in our Championship Kenpo series.



On Saturday October 9, 2004 Sigung Steve LaBounty will be holding a workshop from 1:30 PM PST  3:30 PST. This seminar is open to everybody regardless of rank or affiliation. The investment for this workshop is only $35.



Mr. LaBounty is one of the most senior, accomplished and respected Kenpoists in the world. Following is a brief biography, taken from his website



Arguably one of the most widely known Kenpoists, there are many in American Kenpo who say that Steve LaBounty is the true definition of the "Warrior Spirit." Having initially come to Ed Parker in 1966 with a background in Judo and having a Black Belt under Al & Jim Tracy (only their third), Steve went on to distinguish himself in the Martial Arts, carrying Mr. Parker's banner wherever he went. 



Both a National and International fighting champion, he is widely sought after on the seminar circuit where he is legendary for his "fighting drills". Mr. LaBounty has spent many years in police work and is active as a Law Enforcement Consultant and trainer. Having reached a level of excellence in the "Yang" side of the martial arts, he spent years pursuing an education related to the opposing "Yin" side, and today, as a practicing Acupressurist and Herbalist, teaches seminars in bodywork to martial artists. 



Please call the studio as soon as possible to reserve your spot. The contact information is 



Bob Whites Karate Studio

1125 Victoria Ave. #B

Costa Mesa, Calif. 92627

949-645-0337



This is a great chance to learn from one of the true greats in the Kenpo world. Dont miss it!



Respectfully yours,

Vishal Shukla


----------



## Goldendragon7

vishalshukla said:
			
		

> Bob Whites Karate Studio is happy to announce the next seminar in our Championship Kenpo series.  On Saturday October 9, 2004 Sigung Steve LaBounty will be holding a workshop from 1:30 PM PST  3:30 PST. This seminar is open to everybody regardless of rank or affiliation. The investment for this workshop is only $35.
> 
> This is a great chance to learn from one of the true greats in the Kenpo world. Dont miss it!    Mr. LaBounty is one of the most senior, accomplished and respected Kenpoists in the world.
> 
> Bob Whites Karate Studio
> 1125 Victoria Ave. #B
> Costa Mesa, Calif. 92627
> 949-645-0337
> 
> Vishal Shukla


 
  Just confirmed my tickets.... I'll be there!

  %-}


----------



## vishalshukla

Colin Van Deusen and the Power of One Self Defense Institute are holding their annual Power of One Weekend from Friday, October 22, 2004 - Sunday, October 24, 2004 at Big Bear mountain CA.



This annual camp will feature seminars by such top martial artists as Bob White, Colin Van Deusen, Pat Salantri and Raymond Daniels (who is currently the #1 ranked fighter in the country).



Information, including registration forms are available at http://www.powerofoneselfdefenseinstitute.com/Po1Weekend.html



This is a great camp and is open to all. I have known Colin for a few years now and he is a tremendous teacher as well as student of Kenpo. He has arranged a fantastic group of instructors for this camp and I strongly recommend it.



If you have any questions, contact Mr. Van Deusen at his studio in Long Beach, CA. 

*Phone: 562 997 2987*



Respectfully yours,

Vishal Shukla


----------



## kenpo3631

Reading Mr. Van Deusen's bio...he is a 5th Black in American Kenpo. Is that Ed Parker's American Kenpo or an offshoot system?


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord

kenpo3631 said:
			
		

> Reading Mr. Van Deusen's bio...he is a 5th Black in American Kenpo. Is that Ed Parker's American Kenpo or an offshoot system?


I just talked to Colin today as a matter of fact.   Colin is a BB in American Kenpo with Bob White.

Dark LorD


----------



## kenpo3631

Cool! :asian:


----------



## kenpo3631

Dark Lord who did you study with?


----------



## vishalshukla

As some of you may recall, we at Bob Whites Karate Studio had to postpone our seminar by Pat Salantri due to injury. We are pleased to announce that Mr. Salantri is on the road to full recovery and have therefore set a new date for his knife seminar.



The new date is Saturday January 22, 2005 from 1:00  4:00 PM PST. The seminar will be held at Bob Whites studio in Costa Mesa, CA. Here are the details:




*Club and Knife Disarming Techniques *


*Presented by Bob Whites Karate Studio *​
*3 Hour seminar on open hand and knife disarming techniques*​
*Taught by Mr. Pat Salantri*​
​
*Pat Salantri is a student of Professor Bob White and currently cross trains at the Academy of Combat Blade Arts under edge weapons instructor, Guru John McCurry in the art of Balika-Jujitsu. Balika-Jujitsu is the art and science of the Blade. *​
​



Date: January 22, 2005 

Time: 1:00  4:00 PM ​*Contact Information *​*Bob Whites Karate Studio *​*1125 Victoria *​*Costa Mesa, CA 92627 *​*949-645-0337 *​*Email: *​*bobwhite@bwkenpo.com*​ 




​



The investment for this workshop is only $25 and it promises to be a great day. It is open to all ranks and associations.



We at Bob Whites are excited to continue our series of seminars. We have received great feedback and support from the Kenpo community. We look forward to seeing you on January 22 and at our future workshops.



Respectfully yours,

Vishal Shukla


----------



## True2Kenpo

Greetings fellow martial artists!

The United Parker's Kenpo School is proud to announce we will be hosting our 2nd Annual New Year's Kenpo Bash featuring Mr. "Huk" Planas --January 7th and 8th, 2005-- at our headquarters school in Pittsburgh, PA.

The seminar topic will be a continuation of the Purple belt curriculum.

Anyone and everyone are invited to attend!  Join us in beginning 2005 with another step in our Kenpo journey!

For more information, please visit http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh

PARKER/ PLANAS LINEAGE
http://www.parkerplanaslineage.com


----------



## True2Kenpo

Greetings and happy holidays to you, your family, and your students!

The United Parker's Kenpo School would like to announce and invite you to our upcoming events being held at our headquarters school in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.

Here are the details...

JANUARY 7TH AND 8TH, 2005
2nd Annual New Year's Kenpo Bash 
Featuring Grandmaster Richard "Huk" Planas

Covering: Continuation of the Purple belt curriculum

SCHEDULE-
Friday, January 7th 2005 Mini-Seminar 
06:00pm - 08:00pm
Saturday, January 8th 2005 Main Seminar
11:00am - 06:00pm

PRICING-
Pre-Registration - $50.00
(Before January 1st 2005)
Registration - $65.00

FEBRUARY 15TH AND 20TH, 2005
1st Annual Whitson Week 
Featuring Professor Zach Whitson

CALL FOR DETAILS

Please remember all are welcome to attend! If you have any questions or would like to register, please contact the school at 412.621.5425 or e-mail me at True2Kenpo@aol.com.

Good journey and have a safe holiday!

RESPECTFULLY,
JOSHUA RYER
* * * * *
UNITED PARKER'S KENPO
5440 CENTRE AVENUE
SECOND FLOOR
PITTSBURGH, PA 15232
(412) 621-KICK
http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/
* * * * *
PARKER/ PLANAS 
LINEAGE
http://www.parkerplanaslineage.com/
* * * * *
KENPO COUNTERPOINT
http://www.kenpocounterpoint.com/
* * * * *


----------



## vishalshukla

As some of you may recall, we at Bob Whites Karate Studio had to postpone our seminar by Pat Salantri due to injury. We are pleased to announce that Mr. Salantri is on the road to full recovery and have therefore set a new date for his knife seminar.

The new date is Saturday January 22, 2005 from 1:00  4:00 PM PST. The seminar will be held at Bob Whites studio in Costa Mesa, CA. Here are the details:


*Club and Knife Disarming Techniques *​ 


*Presented by Bob Whites Karate Studio *


*3 Hour seminar on open hand and knife disarming techniques*​ 
*Taught by Mr. Pat Salantri*​​ 
*Pat Salantri is a student of Professor Bob White and currently cross trains at the Academy of Combat Blade Arts under edge weapons instructor, Guru John McCurry in the art of Balika-Jujitsu. Balika-Jujitsu is the art and science of the Blade. *​​

​Date: January 22, 2005 ​Time: 1:00  4:00 PM 
​*Contact Information *​*Bob Whites Karate Studio *​*1125 Victoria *​*Costa Mesa, CA 92627 *​*949-645-0337 *​*Email: *​*bobwhite@bwkenpo.com*​​The investment for this workshop is only $25 and it promises to be a great day. It is open to all ranks and associations.

We at Bob Whites are excited to continue our series of seminars. We have received great feedback and support from the Kenpo community. We look forward to seeing you on January 22 and at our future workshops.

Respectfully yours,

Vishal Shukla


----------



## True2Kenpo

Fellow Martial Artists,

Good morning from Pittsburgh! I hope this post finds you doing well.

I would like to send you an invitation to our upcoming seminar week featuring Professor of the Arts and Mataas Na Guro Zach Whitson beginning Tuesday, February 15th through Sunday, February 20th.

That is right... Professor Whitson will be taking over the UPK Headquarters school for an entire week! Each night, he will be conducting intense classes with the adult program covering a multitude of topics from Kenpo Basics to Single Stick 144 Attacks!

If you would like to attend, but are unable to attend the entire week that is alright too! 

As with our past events, we will be concluding the week with two main seminars on Friday, February 18th and Saturday, February 19th! On Friday, we will be having a Mini-Seminar from 6pm to 8pm covering single stick material. Then on Saturday, we will be finishing with a day long seminar beginning at 11am and running till 6pm. The topic for this seminar will be the Counterpoint system.

The cost of this event will be $125 for the week (Tuesday through Saturday) or $65 for the weekend (Friday and Saturday).

To register, please contact the UPK Headquarters school at 412.621.KICK or e-mail me at True2Kenpo@aol.com.

This is one event you do not want to miss out on. We hope to see you on the mat!

RESPECTFULLY,
JOSHUA RYER
* * * * *
UNITED PARKER'S KENPO
5440 CENTRE AVENUE
SECOND FLOOR
PITTSBURGH, PA 15232
(412) 621-KICK
http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com
* * * * *


----------



## vishalshukla

Bob Whites Karate Studio is pleased to announce the next seminar in our Championship Kenpo series.

On Saturday March 12, 2005 Professor Paul Dye will be holding a workshop at BWKS. It will be from 1:00  4:00 and is open to all students of all ranks from any school. The investment for this seminar is only $25.

Professor Dye, a 7th degree Black Belt, is known throughout the Kenpo world for his intensity and execution. He was fortunate to spend a lot of time with Mr. Parker and has won Self Defense championships around the world.

More details will be made available soon. In the mean time, please contact Bob Whites studio ASAP to reserve your spot.

Contact Information
Bob Whites Karate Studio
1125 Victoria
Costa Mesa, CA 92627
949-645-0337
Email: 
bobwhite@bwkenpo.com

Respectfully yours,
Vishal Shukla


----------



## Kim Dahl

*Kenpo.dk/Otterup Kenpo Studio Presents.*

Seminar with Senior Master Of The Art
Mr. Richard Huk Planas
10th degree black belt
Og
Mr. Ingmar Johansson
4th degree black belt

Saturday the 9 and Sunday the 10 of April 2005


Come and practice with one of the most recognized and well known kenpo master in the world. The man with the how´s and the why´s, teacher of the teachers. A true master who was there when the system was put together in the late -60:s.

During this weekend we will cover: 

· Kenpo principles
· Proper body mechanics
· Rules of motion
· Logics in kenpo 


Seminars will be held in Otterup, 15 km north of Odense, Denmark, at KENPO Self-defence Studio. You can sleep in sleeping bags at the studio.

Seminars will be conducted Saturday and Sunday between 
10:00  12:30 and 14:30  17:00

Saturday night there are Brotherhood dinner, where we go out to eat and have fun.

Seminar fees, if you pay before the 18 of march.

1 Day seminar 400 Danish crowns. (55 Euros)
2 Days seminar 650 Danish crowns. (85 Euros)

Seminar fees, if you pay after the 18 of march.

1 Day seminar 500 kr. (65 Euros)
2 Days seminar 750 kr. (100 Euros)

There are limited spots available so you have to book your spot for the seminar and the dinner it you what to join.

For more info and payment contact.

Thomas Rasmussen
Tlf: 64825458
Mobil 61365458
E-Mail : ditlev@kenpo.dk 

Best Kenpo Regards
Kim Dahl
www.Kenpo.dk


----------



## Dionysianexile

G.L. Kenpo of Fresno, CA will be hosting the Central Valley Martial Arts Camp May 27 - 30, 2005. The event will be held at Wonder Valley Ranch Resort and Conference Center in Sanger, CA. 

   Instructors confirmed to be at the event are:
   1) Diane Tanaka
   2) John Sepulveda
   3) Ingmar Johansson
   4) Ed Parker Jr
   5) Marty Zaninovich
   6) Lee Wedlake
   7) Graham Lelliott

   For more information visit Http://www.glkenpo.com
   or contact Professor Graham Lelliot:
   Email: glkenpo@hotmail.com
   Phone: (559) 291-1838

   Forms for the camp can be found at http://www.glkenpo.com/events/WonderValley.pdf


----------



## True2Kenpo

*Mike Cappis 
American Karate Studio 
Presents the:* 
*11th Annual 
Street Fighting Camp 05* 
Lansdale, Pennsylvania 

_"Over A Decade of  Excellence" _ 
*April 22nd - 23rd & 24th *

Richard "Huk" Planas 
Ed Planas 
Zach Whitson 
Josh Ryer 
Mike Cappi 

Topics Covered 
Kenpo Technique Short Cuts * Pekiti - Tirsia Kali 
Kabaruan Eskrima * Position Recognition 
Grafting * Kids Counter Point 

Camp Price Only $119.00 
Please by April 15th.... 
Or 
$139.00 Up To The Day Of The Event 

Special Separate 
Thursday Night: Pekiti-Tirsia: Zach Whitson - $25.00 
Friday Night Kids: Josh Ryer - $15.00 
Friday Night Adults: Huk Planas - $25.00 

Price Includes Saturday Night Buffet Benefit 
for Child Abuse Awareness at the VFW Lodge 

 ~ Live Music ~ 

Free Camp Patch & Certificates 

KENPO PLAQUES FOR MOST SUPPORTIVE SCHOOLS 

Kenpo Camp Shirts $15.00 (Pre-Order Only Please) 

Corporate Rates at the BEST WESTERN 
(3.5mi. from camp) 215-368-3800 

*Contact: Mike Cappi @ 215-361-CHOP 
or E-Mail: cappi@voicenet.com 
http://www.americankarate.com*​


----------



## TChase

These are just rough details right now...I should have the exact details in a day or so. Any questions, feel free to email me tchase76@verizon.net .


*Adults (all ranks)*
Friday June 3rd, 7pm-9pm
Saturday June 4th, 12am-5pm (lunch break 2pm-3pm)


*Children (all ranks)*
Saturday June 4th, 10am-11am



*Universal Kenpo Regional Training Center*
*77 Main St.*
*Wilton, NH 03086*


----------



## Seig

This does not belong in EPAK general, moving to EPAK events.

SEIG
MT OPS ADMIN


----------



## KENPOJOE

Hi Folks!
On Saturday, June 4th "Budo International" magazine will be holding their first American "Gala & Hall of Fame". The event will be held at the hotel laguardia in New York. There will be free trade show during the day from 9am-4pm with free martial arts seminars throughout the day and the hall of fame banquet will be from 7pm-12midnight. Grandmaster David German, longtime kenpo senior and first generation Black Belt, as well as the founder of T.A.I. [transitional Action Incorporated] will be receiving the "Kenpo Grandmaster of the year" award at the event. If you have the opportunity, contact Mr. German at the event to get valuble insights into the history and techniques of kenpo. There is an article on T.A.I. in the new may/june issue of "Budo International" on newsstands now!
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Kenpodoc

*Steve Hatfield's 
Panther Kenpo Karate 
Presents

Lee Wedlake Jr.
8th degree Black Belt

Saturday, June 25 2005*

Seminar I
11:15 AM - Noon
5 - 12 years of age
Registration $20.00

Seminar II
12:30 to 2:00 PM
13 and up
Registration $30.00

300 Tilden Ave.
Mount Vernon, OH 43050
(740) 392-3846​


----------



## Kenpodoc

Registration is $5.00 additional at the door.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Kenpodoc

*Steve Hatfield's 
Panther Kenpo Karate 
Presents

Lee Wedlake Jr.
8th degree Black Belt

Saturday, June 25 2005*

Seminar I
11:15 AM - Noon
5 - 12 years of age
Registration $20.00

Seminar II
12:30 to 2:00 PM
13 and up
Registration $30.00

Registration at door $5.00 additional

300 Tilden Ave.
Mount Vernon, OH 43050
(740) 392-3846​


----------



## kevin kilroe

I highly recommend to anyone who can attend,  DO IT!!! Mr. Wedlake is a kenpo encyclopedia. His knowledge is astounding.

Kevin Kilroe


----------



## KenpoTess

Mod Note

Thread moved to EPAK Events

~Tess
-MT S. Mod


----------



## vishalshukla

*Championship Kenpo Seminar *​*Presented by Bob Whites Karate Studio *​*Featuring Mr. Jeff Newton  3**rd** Degree Black Belt *​*Jeff Newton is known throughout the Kenpo world for his commitment **to excellence. He is a 6 time IKC champion and was the #1 ranked **fighter in the country. He has fought all over the world and is now a **successful MMA competitor. Mr. Newton will teach the methods he has **used to become a champion. *

*Jeff Newton is a great example of focus. His work ethic has allowed him to **rise to the top over and over again. He walked into our school 20 years ago **and promised me if I accepted him as a student he would be a champion. **He was right . Luck has nothing to do with his success.**Professor Bob White *


Date: July 16, 2005 ​Time: 1:00  4:00 PM ​ 



*The investment for this seminar is $25.00 *​

*Call now to reserve your spot! *​

*Contact Information: *​

*Bob Whites Karate Studio *​*1125 Victoria *​*Costa Mesa, CA 92627 *​*949-645-0337 *​*Email: *​*bobwhite@bwkenpo.com *​

*To be a Champion, you must train like a Champion*​


----------



## HKphooey

*2006 LTKKA Las Vegas Camp, June 9th-11th*

*Special guests: Gil Hibben, David German and Dave Hebler.

*A blast was had by all who attended last year's LTKKA Summer Camp. The seminars are informative, innovative, fun and each and every one of the professors give the participants a wealth of information to take home and apply to their study of Kenpo.  Teachers and students from all over the world attend the camp to take advantage of the awesome seminars, the spectacular Black Belt tests and to learn from world class Kenpo instructors.

NEW this year, Kenpo Kids Camp!
This year we will have a special schedule for kids and young adults.   Have your kids learn from the best instructors the Kenpo world has to offer!

More info:
http://www.tatumsummercamp.com/


----------



## Seabrook

The 1st Semi-Annual Northern Kenpo Camp
June 9-11, 2006
North Bay, Ontario

Pre-registration by May 15th: $100 U.S. or $125 Cdn
15 hours of instruction!

Instructors....bring 5 students and get FREE admission!

Camp Featuring:

Jamie Seabrook - 6th Degree Black Belt American Kenpo Karate
Jason Arnold - 5th Degree Black Belt American Kenpo Karate
Paul Dawdy - 5th Degree Black Belt American Kenpo Karate
Rob Broad - 5th Degree Black Belt American Kenpo Karate
Pat Robinson - 4th Degree Black Belt American Kenpo Karate

Topics:
Master key techniques
Techniques extensions
Takedown techniques
Family groupings
Footwork, timing, and rhythm
Street applications & adaptability

Extra:

Modern Arnis, Jeet Kune Do, Systema


----------



## HKphooey

*2006 LTKKA World Kenpo Karate Championships*
*August 9-14, 2006!*
*Baltimore, Maryland, USA*

*The LTKKA World Kenpo Karate Championships are coming to Baltimore, Maryland August of 2006! This promises to be one of the biggest Kenpo events worldwide and the biggest Kenpo event on the East Coast of the United States.

Grandmaster Larry Tatum, whose name is synonymous with American Kenpo Karate, heads up this exciting week of seminars and tournaments.

With some of the best in Kenpo from all over the world, the seminars that are being offered and presented will allow any Kenpo practitioner to learn from some of the best in their Art, as well as other Arts as some guest Instructors will teach how what they practice integrates with the raw power of American Kenpo Karate.

Along with a multitude of seminars, the 2006 World Kenpo Championships, a tournament featuring sparring, forms and self defense with competitors from literally all over the world competing in this event will also be held.


More Info!*


----------



## Kenpodoc

American Kenpo Seminar​​*Saturday, June 24, 2006*​​Hosted by​Panther Kenpo Karate​300 Tilden Ave​Mount Vernon, OH 43050​740-392-3846​​Featuring​*LEE WEDLAKE*​*8th Degree Black Belt*​​​*Mr. Wedlake is an internationally recognized Kenpo Master, published author and Chi Gong instructor based in Fort Myers, Florida.*​​SCHEDULE​​10:00 A  12:30 P                    Brown and Black Belts *ONLY*​*Cost:*  $75 (includes afternoon session)​2:00 P  3:30 P            Open to *ALL STUDENTS* ages 9 - adult​*Cost:* $30​​*PRE-REGISTRATION RECOMMENDED*​*AT THE DOOR ADMITTANCE: ADD $10*​(space available basis only)​​All Seminar participants are invited to attend Panther Kenpo Karates 20th anniversary Celebration following the Seminar at 6:00 PM​


----------



## SHADOW

*An invitation to all.*

*Huk Planas Seminar in San Antonio, Texas*

*Topics covered will be :*


*EMPTY HAND TECHNIQUES ,PRINCIPLES AND CONCEPTS OF FORM 4 part 1*

*DATE: **Friday, July 14th, 2006*
*TIME: **7:30 pm  9:30 pm*

*EMPTY HAND TECHNIQUES ,PRINCIPLES AND CONCEPTS OF FORM 4 part 2*

*DATE: **Saturday July 15th, 2006*
*TIME: **12:00 pm2:30 pm*


LUNCH
2:30-3:30

*WEAPON TECHNIQUES, PRINCIPLES AND CONCEPTS OF FORM 6*

*DATE: **Saturday July 15th, 2006*
*TIME: **3:30 pm6:30 pm*

*All ranks, systems and styles welcome.*

*COST:*​*One day 55.00 Both days 65.00*

*For directions and/or further information please contact:*
*Craig Dishmon*
*CDISHMON@SATX.RR.COM*
*or*
*Curtis Abernathy*
*American Kenpo Karate **San Antonio*
*5440 Babcock RD.*
*Suite** 125*
*San Antonio**, **Texas**78240*
*210-699-3686*


----------



## Kenpodoc

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> American Kenpo Seminar
> 
> *Saturday, June 24, 2006*
> 
> Hosted by
> Panther Kenpo Karate
> 300 Tilden Ave
> Mount Vernon, OH 43050
> 740-392-3846
> 
> Featuring
> *LEE WEDLAKE*
> *8th Degree Black Belt*
> 
> 
> *Mr. Wedlake is an internationally recognized Kenpo Master, published author and Chi Gong instructor based in Fort Myers, Florida.*
> 
> SCHEDULE
> 
> 10:00 A  12:30 P Brown and Black Belts *ONLY*
> *Cost:* $75 (includes afternoon session)
> 2:00 P  3:30 P Open to *ALL STUDENTS* ages 9 - adult
> *Cost:* $30
> 
> *PRE-REGISTRATION RECOMMENDED*
> *AT THE DOOR ADMITTANCE: ADD $10*
> (space available basis only)
> 
> All Seminar participants are invited to attend Panther Kenpo Karates 20th anniversary Celebration following the Seminar at 6:00 PM​


I forgot the e mail address: *blackbelt@ezlinknet.com*

Jeff


----------



## SHADOW

*Professor Zach**Whitson is a nationally known martial artist with thirty-one years experience. Professor Whitson is the founder of the Counterpoint Tactical System. CTS is a weapon based mixed martial art designed for real world street survival. CTS includes elements of Kenpo, Kali, Escrima, Silat, Jiu Jitsu and Kung Fu. *

*Professor Whitson is a long time student of Ed Parker's American Kenpo Karate under Master Richard "Huk" Planas and currently holds the rank of Senior Professor (7th Degree Black Belt). In 1993, Professor Whitson was awarded the Parker/Planas Linage Patch, signifying his completion of the Kenpo System as taught by Master Planas. Professor Whitson began his extensive training in Pekiti-Tirsia in 1990, and currently holds the rank of Mataas Na Guro (Master Instructor) under Tuhon Guro William McGrath. In January 2006 Professor Whitson was promoted to Second Degree Black Belt by the legendary Doce Pares Eskrima Grand Master Ciriaco Cacoy Canete at the World Federation Headquarters in Cebu City Philippines.* 


*Friday August 18th, 2006*
*Senior Professor Zach Whitsons Kenpo Counterpoint Concepts and Tactics part 1*

*TIME: **7:00 pm  10:00 pm*
*Counterpoint Tactical Stick 12 Attacks*
*Quarto, Medio and **Largo** Combative Drills *


*Saturday August 19th, 2006*
*Senior Professor Zach Whitsons Kenpo Counterpoint Concepts and Tactics part 2*

*TIME: **12:00 pm - 14:30 pm** Panantukan (Filipino Boxing) Integrated with Kenpo *

*14:30 - 15:30** Lunch*

*15:30 - 18:00** Pekiti Tirsia Empty Hands vs. Knife Level 2 Pakal*

*COST: 1 DAY 55.00 BOTH DAYS 70.00*
*For directions and/or further information please contact:*
*Curtis Abernathy*
*American Kenpo Karate **San Antonio*
*5440 Babcock RD.*
*Suite** 125*
*San Antonio**, **Texas**78240*
*210- 699-3686*
*For more information on Zach Whitson and **Iron**Mountain** Knives, **Full Circle** Martial Arts products and videos, please visit http://www.zachwhitson.com/ *​


----------



## TChase

Mike Pick Seminar in Wilton, NH
Sept 15th-16th

UKF Regional Training Center
77 Main St.
Wilton, NH 03086
603-654-3888

More info to come.....


----------



## SHADOW

Unfortunately the Zach Whitson San Antonio Texas Kenpo and Counterpoint clinic has been canceled and will be rescheduled for a later date. For those that made plans to attend please accept our apology's.


----------



## PandN

*Mike Cappi's
*​*
**14th Annual
*​*
**Fall Fling Training Camp*
​
​October 20th - 21st - 22nd​
American Karate Studio
​
Rte. 309 & Advance Ln.
​
2950 Unit F
​
Colmar, PA. 18915
​
215-361-2467​I hope to see you all there.​


----------



## SHADOW

The Dirty Boyz

with

Jeff Speakmans Kenpo Karate SA

Presents

The Rivercity Kenpo Ohana


Ohana is a Hawaiian word meaning "family, kin group, or extended family."

Seminar Instructors

Curtis Abernathy 3rd degree Blackbelt Kenpo Parker / Planas Lineage

Dean Goldade 6th degree Blackbelt Kajukenbo Gaylord / Emperado Lineage 

Truitt Wieland 2nd degree Blackbelt Kenpo Parker / Speakman Lineage AKKS

Troy Wilson 3rd degree Blackbelt Kenpo Parker / Planas Lineage Dirty Boyz

Craig Dishmon 2nd degree Blackbelt Kenpo Parker / Planas Lineage Dirty Boyz

David Perine 3rd degree Blackbelt American Kenpo Parker / Hancock Lineage

Seminar Topics

Ed Parker / Huk Planas Kenpo Principles- Position recognition - Curtis Abernathy

Jeff Speakmans Kenpo 5.0 Evolution  Truitt Wieland

Kenpo Tactical Sensitivity- Flow training, Energy Drills, and Transitions into Drills/Techniques of Ed Parkers Kenpo  Craig Dishmon

Kenpo Jiu Jitsu - Blending Kenpo striking patterns w locks, chokes, stand up grappling and compressions  Troy Wilson

Hawaiian Street fighting - Kajukenbos devastating Trapping range  Dean Goldade

Skip Hancocks Kenpo 2000- Analyzing and utilizing the Kenposcope to unlock the code of the Ed Parker Kenpo System  Dave Perine

SESSION 1 10:00 am - 11:00 am
SESSION 2 11:00 am - 12:00 pm
SESSION 3 12:00 pm - 1:00 pm
LUNCH 1:00 pm - 2:30 pm
SESSION 4 2:30 pm - 3:30 pm
SESSION 5 3:30 pm - 4:30 pm
Break 4:30 pm - 5:00 pm
SESSION 6 5:00 pm - 6:00 pm


FOR DETAILED DIRECTIONS and/or questions PLEASE CONTACT:
Curtis Abernathy 210-387-8112

Hosted by 
Curtis Abernathys American Kenpo Karate
5440 Babcock Rd, Suite 125
San Antonio, Texas 78240-3909

Craig Dishmon
Kenpo-Parker/Planas Lineage
Pekiti-Tirsia- McGrath/Whitson Lineage
Remy Presas Arnis / H.H.P.A.C
Sigung La Bounty's Rough n Tumble
THE DIRTY BOYZ

"A true Martial Artist is not one who fears change,but causes it to happen!"
-- Ed Parker
"Never leave an enemy standing." 
-- Shaka Zulu


----------



## donald

Mods,

Me thinks that when you have events posted from 2003! Its time to do some deleating...

1stJohn1:9


----------



## True2Kenpo

Josh Ryers United Parkers Kenpo Karate Presents​​*2007 New Years Seminar Weekend*​*Featuring Grandmaster Huk Planas*​​Friday, January 26th and Saturday, January 27th​​*About Grandmaster Planas*​Grandmaster Planas began his training in Fresno, California in the late sixties. He received his Black Belt and all subsequent ranks through Ed Parker.  Currently as a 10th Degree Black Belt, GM Planas travels extensively throughout the United States and the world to teach the Kenpo System.  Known as the "Instructor`s Instructor," GM Planas teaches the "whys" of Kenpo, not just the "hows" based on the rules and principals of motion.​​*Meet & Greet/ Mini-Seminar Details*
Friday, January 26th, 2007
*Schedule:*
Meet & Greet  5pm to 6pm
Mini-Seminar  6pm to 8:30pm
*All belt levels welcomed​​*Main Seminar Details*
Saturday, January 27th, 2006
*Schedule:*
Seminar 1  10:30am to 12pm
Lunch Break  12pm to 1pm
Seminar 2  1pm to 5pm
*All belt levels welcomed​​*Cost:*
$85/ For Friday and Saturday
*If Paid By January 5th, 2007
$105/ For Friday and Saturday
*After January 6th, 2007​​*Location:*
United Parkers Kenpo Karate
5440 Centre Avenue, Second Fl.
Pittsburgh, PA 15232
412.621.KICK
http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com​


----------



## stickarts

Lee Wedlake will be conducting several seminars at Cromwell Martial Arts in Middletown CT on May 6. 2007.
Please see the link provided for more info!

http://www.cromwellmartialarts.com/listmanager/seminar.html


----------



## True2Kenpo

Josh Ryers United Parkers Kenpo Karate Presents​​*2007 Spring Seminar*​*Featuring Professor Zach Whitson*​*Friday, April 6th through Sunday, April 8th*​​Friday, April 6th, 2007​Schedule:        Seminar  6pm to 8:30pm​Topic: Kenpo Counterpoint Drills​​Saturday, April 7th, 2007​Schedule:        Seminar  10:30am to 12pm​Lunch Break  12pm to 1pm​Seminar 2  1pm to 5pm​Topic: Single Stick Close Quarter Sparring Drills and Kenpo and Panatukan Integrated​​Sunday, April 8th, 2007​Schedule:        Seminar  11am to 2pm​Topic: Espada Y Daga (Stick and Dagger)​​*Cost*​$99/ Complete Weekend​*If Paid By April 1st, 2007​$149/ Complete Weekend​*After April 1st, 2007​​*Location*​United Parkers Kenpo Karate​5440 Centre Avenue, Second Fl.​Pittsburgh, PA 15232​412.621.KICK​​For more information, please visit: http://www.pittsburghkarate.com/myoffice/MyProfile/default.aspx?subscribe=promotion&orgId=12596&ProId=sSJn%2fisPAouDArU6q1XJYA%3d%3d&cat=GpP%2fC3daBZ9​​To register for this event, please e-mail Josh Ryer at info@pittsburghkarate.com or contact him directly by phone at (412) 621-5425.​


----------



## Hawke

*Kenpo Seminars by
Michael Robert Pick Sr.*. 


*Friday, June 8, 2007**Adult  Self-Defense Class
*Ages 16 and up, all ranks6:30 - 8:30 PM 
Cost:  $35
*Saturday, June **9, 2007*
*Youth Self-Defense Class
*Ages 10-15, all ranks
12:00 - 1:00 PM 
Cost:  $25
 *Knife Seminar
*Brown and Black Belt Adult Students ONLY
1:30 - 3:30 PM 
Cost:  $35Participants please bring stiff-bladed practice knives.
*Location:
*Bryan Hawkins Kenpo Karate
12243 Venice Blvd.
Los Angeles, CA  90066
Mr. Pick will  be drawing on his over 40 years of Kenpo training and innovation to teach the  Eight Stages of Engagement, the tactical area of response, 12 points and  Fortified Engagement pertaining to single and multiple attacks.
As a result of  the many requests he has received concerning his knowledge of the knife, Mr.  Pick will also teach a separate two-hour class (for brown and black belt  students only) covering the UKF&#8217;s principles of armed conflict and the UKF knife  principles and application.  The PTK (Pick Tactical Knife) and the principles of  its design and application resulted in Tactical Knives Magazine stating &#8220;_...the  PTK&#8217;s success with forward-deployed operators has made it one of the most  demanded knives in the Spec Ops community._&#8221;
For more information please call 310-313-3883.


----------



## Bob White

The Bob White Invitational will be held March 13th in Costa Mesa, Ca. This is an event for the Royal Family Kids Camp www.rfkc.org This is our 5th year of the tournament and so far we have raised $159,000 for these kids. The tournanment web site is www.bobwhiteinvitational.com We have had tremendous support from our kenpo community and I am inviting more to be a part of this event.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Bode

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]Dr. Chapél will be in Ireland beginning Thursday Feb. 26th for an extended stay of lectures, seminars, and training of his students in some of the finer points of SubLevel Kenpo. Contact Ireland Representative Vivion Spain for additional information.

Thanks,
B Bode
[/FONT]


----------



## Bob White

We are on the home stretch of our event. Last Friday our first guest arrived when I picked up Sibok Tom Kelly at the airport. This is the first year he has joined us and we are happy he is here. Wednesday we have Eddie Downey and his team coming in from Ireland and the next day we have John Sepulveda and Sigung Steve LaBounty arriving. Most of our distinguished guests will arrive Friday. Our school is working hard to put on the very best event we can. The tournament is already guaranteed to be a success and it is just a matter of how many children we can help. We have had contributions from $10,000 to $15 and we continue to have the PayPal system in place on our website www.bobwhiteinvitational.com I encourage you to be a part of this event by contributing financially to help these children. Some of you might not have seen a short film we did last year http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIceDL6yM5M&feature=related
While the dinner is completely sold out, the tournament is still open to spectators. Next Saturday March 13th  is the date and I hope you choose to be a part of this event.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Bob White

Throughout the years we have been blessed with some of the finest karate instructors in the world teaching at our school. We have invited the best because we want the best for our students.
On April 17th we are hosting a seminar that I am very excited about. George Ryan will be doing a 4 hour presentation. The seminar will be from 1-5. George Ryan was recently honored at the White House for heroism by President Obama. He is a LAPD SWAT Officer and has an extensive background as a martial artist. This promises to be something very special. As a student of martial arts for more than a few years I am looking forward to the learning experience on a couple of fronts. I know Mr. Ryan has experience in areas that I have never been exposed to, so I will grow from that information. I also know that the things I learn will enhance my knowledge and help me be a better instructor. George Ryan deals with people on a daily basis that we all hope we never have to deal with. I know I will learn things that will improve my survivability. Mr. Ryan will be using a PowerPoint presentation combined with physical skills and training drills. Retired Captain Ron Sanchez will be assisting in the seminar.
The investment for the seminar is only $50. Call the studio to reserve your spot.
Respectfully,
Bob White
949 645-0337


----------



## vishalshukla

Here are some more details about the George Ryan Seminar at Bob White's Karate Studio on 4/17.

​*2010 Street Wise Seminar*

Course:   	The Street Wise Seminar is a comprehensive self-protection seminar that focuses on the psychological and physical skill-sets that will enable the student to enhance their readiness for a self-protection scenario. 


Instructors:  George Ryan and Ron Sanchez
George and Ron have over 50 years of law enforcement experience combined. They also have studied a multitude of martial arts and have taught their self-protection concepts to law enforcement, military and civilians around the country.  	

Location:     Bob White's Kenpo Karate Studio
                         1125 Victoria #B
                         Costa Mesa, CA 92627
                         (949) 645-0337 		


Date:               Saturday, April 17th, 2010  (1:00 PM -5:00 PM)


Cost:	 $50.00 

For more information or to register, please contact:
Bob White Karate @ (949) 645-0337


----------



## Bob White

Congratulations to Phillip Sahagun for his success last night on the television show, America`s Got Talent. He has worked very hard through the years and has risen to a high skill level. We are all very proud of him. 
Phillip will be performing at our demonstrations for the opening of the "Karate Kid" movie June 12th, 13th,19th, and 20th. The demonstrations will be held at Metro Pointe Theaters in Costa Mesa, Ca. The times will be at 1 and at 4. 
Respectfully, 
Bob White


----------



## jfarnsworth

_advertisement deleted by jks9199_

*******************
On another note. This is the third posting I have made on this seminar on this site. All the other posts and threads have been removed for whatever reason. I hope that posting it in this section, on this thread the moderators will leave it alone. 
*******************


----------



## jks9199

jfarnsworth said:


> *******************
> On another note. This is the third posting I have made on this seminar on this site. All the other posts and threads have been removed for whatever reason. I hope that posting it in this section, on this thread the moderators will leave it alone.
> *******************


You have received a PM.  I suggest you consider reading Want to  post an advertisement? Read First! which appears as a sticky announcement at the top of each forum.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Jason, the other postings were removed because they violated the ad policy we've had in effect since Jan 1 of this year, or previously.  Event notices are -only- allowed in the seminar section, and only when made by supporting members or with a paid posting fee. There are at least 6 stickies around the site specifying those policies.
This thread in the kenpo section's been an exception to that rule that's been overlooked until now.


----------

